# Who should make more money in a relationship?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Doesnt matter, as long as both are happy and have the same understanding on money.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It shouldn't matter... but if it is hard on a guy's ego then there needs to be more communication as it WILL cause other problems. If a woman uses the fact that she makes more than the guy to control him (or vice versa) the relationship should end because things will only get worse.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I will.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I vote girl, on the assumption that the question is about if I were in a relationship. I don't make much, so I'm sure she'd agree that she _should_ make more than that, regardless of whether she does. (I'm far too lazy to reasonably argue that I _should_ make more than I do.)

It seems a bit ludicrous to me though that there are guys who would be upset about their girlfriend/wife getting rich.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I should.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't really think about money too often. As long as the gurl can pay for her own stuff sometime its all good.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Haha @ I should. I like that response. But in all honesty, it doesn't matter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman75 should make more money in this relationship.
Why? Because he is soooooo SASsy!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

MM is supporting the whole sas crew.. MM I need $50 can you help me out :lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoever is less attractive. Kidding . Maybe.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The girl -- she can support me. I would never be sexist and presume that a man should earn more and support a woman.


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think it really matters who makes more money...but i know if i were a guy i would want to make more money.


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Whomever spends the most. :teeth


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoth said:


> I vote girl, on the assumption that the question is about if I were in a relationship. I don't make much, so I'm sure she'd agree that she _should_ make more than that, regardless of whether she does. (I'm far too lazy to reasonably argue that I _should_ make more than I do.)
> 
> It seems a bit ludicrous to me though that there are guys who would be upset about their girlfriend/wife getting rich.


Haha, thank you. That's what I think (I'm a girl). People just get really caught up in societal norms sometimes, I guess.

I voted that it doesn't matter. Equivalent pay is preferable.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Either ways...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its an antiquated idea that a man "should" make more than a woman. I personally couldn't be with a man who had such ridiculous notions and rested his ego on that. My husband makes more than me now but that hasn't always been the case. As long as we have some money, it doesn't matter.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

doesent matter


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally, I think the man should make more because I want the wife to be able to leave her job to raise the children when that time comes. I guess if all the children are grown up it wouldn't matter, but the man would have more experience at that point and probably make more.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Who ever has the better job.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Personally, I think the man should make more because I want the wife to be able to leave her job to raise the children when that time comes. I guess if all the children are grown up it wouldn't matter, but the man would have more experience at that point and probably make more.


And if the woman had a very high paying job, why couldn't the man stay home and raise the kids? 

I admit its unconventional but I believe its happening more and more. Just a thought.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> And if the woman had a very high paying job, why couldn't the man stay home and raise the kids?
> 
> I admit its unconventional but I believe its happening more and more. Just a thought.


Um...no. Neither the man nor woman would like that.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Um...no. Neither the man nor woman would like that.


I happen to know a couple that is doing that very thing and its working fine for them. I used to work with the father and he quit so his wife could continue to work as a nurse. He is a great daddy!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> I happen to know a couple that is doing that very thing and its working fine for them. I used to work with the father and he quit so his wife could continue to work as a nurse. He is a great daddy!


I'd bet the sex is terrible if it even happens anymore.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I'd bet the sex is terrible if it even happens anymore.


I highly doubt that, as she is pregnant with their second child. :lol

An interesting statement though, why would you think that? :con


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> I highly doubt that, as she is pregnant with their second child. :lol
> 
> An interesting statement though, why would you think that? :con


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/article5537017.ece


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh so you are basing your line of thinking on a skewed study? I see. Its the "women are all golddiggers" theory. Allrighty then.:|


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.webmd.com/sex-relationships/features/sex-and-happiness

Look, I can Google too!! 

Studies/stats can easily be found to support one's POV online. It doesn't really prove anything does it? :stu


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/article5537017.ece


You are basing your opinion off of 1 article? That study smelled like bull**** to me. You can find spurious correlations everywhere, that doesn't mean that they are true. Anyways, my guess (because they didn't give an explanation:roll) is that the correlation probably has to do with the reduced stress of being financially stable. So the sex would probably be better the more financially stable a relationship is. Which would mean that a woman could earn more than a man and the sex would not be adversely hurt. Conversely, if a woman quits a high paying job just so a man could have a higher income than her, the increased financial burden would probably create the same results of the study, i.e. less orgasms. But that is just my guess...


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

No I'm basing it on what I feel from personal observation. There's a great website called takeninhand.com that can give you a lot more information.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> No I'm basing it on what I feel from personal observation. There's a great website called takeninhand.com that can give you a lot more information.


I clicked on takeninhand.com. 
It said "A Taken In Hand relationship is a wholehearted sexually exclusive marriage in which, to the delight of both spouses, *the man actively controls the woman*"
I didn't read any further.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It doesn't matter and _shouldn't_ matter.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

WineKitty said:


> An interesting statement though, why would you think that? :con


Because a lot of guys are really threatened by the thought of equality and can't make sense of it.



AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> There's a great website called takeninhand.com that can give you a lot more information.





> A Taken In Hand relationship is a wholehearted sexually exclusive marriage in which, to the delight of both spouses, *the man actively controls the woman.* The degree of control and the way the husband retains control vary from Taken In Hand couple to Taken In Hand couple, but in all cases both husband and wife actively want the husband to have the upper hand. *No matter how strong, tough and forceful a **Taken In Hand** wife may be, and no matter how hard she might try to take control in their marriage, she would be aghast if her husband were to let her get the upper hand.* Likewise, no matter how loving, kind and considerate the husband may be, *he prefers to keep his wife firmly in hand.*


Goes to show whats still wrong in society today uke


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Women are more likely to work part time as they traditionally spend more time taking care of children/household. Given this, it would be ok for them to make less money. 

Otherwise, there should not be any difference.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't have a problem with her making more money if she didn't and she wasn't cheap. What the hell should I care? It's more money. More money means a greater chance of doing some pretty cool things. Ideally, sure, I would like to be in the breadwinner position, but in the end, either way, it's more money. Perhaps I wouldn't look very manly and socially desirable to the jonses next door, but the jonses can go **** themselves. I'm not ****ing the jonses nor are the jonses going to get me a jet ski for christmas.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the guy would feel bad if the woman made more. Like he is not good enough even if he is.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Social steriotypes emphasize that that male should make more but in this day and age where both sexes are seen as more or less equal professionally (as should be the case) it really shouldn't matter. The key is simply that both parties are involved in a career they enjoy and whoever makes the most as a result is simply the way it is. Personally I wouldn't be fussed either way.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Who cares?It doesn't matter at all.
What matters is that you actually have money to survive and live the life you want.

It's a pretty old fashioned way of thinking and women don't need to be supported these days anyways.
I'm not going to have a criteria about how much money he makes..


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Kathe said:


> Whomever spends the most. :teeth


This one works.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I don't really think about money too often. As long as the gurl can pay for her own stuff sometime its all good.


Agreed!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the woman should be at home cooking and having babies while i'm out making money and smiting those eeeeeevil feminists


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

me


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When I worked, I made more but we decided that when we had kids one of us would stay home with them. My hubs didn't want to be the one to stay home with them. So I saved up an emergency fund before I left to be able to help him out and so that I could buy my personal stuff with it. I never ask him for money or expect him to give me an allowance. It worked out but as soon as my daughter gets old enough for pre-school, I would like to go back to work. He didn't want me to ever go back. But I miss the independence and also afraid that if we divorced, I'd be left without a job.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The person with the better job.


----------

